# Overclocking BSOD



## BlueWiz (May 19, 2014)

Hello guys,

I have this issue currently which inform by my own brother that he tried to do some settings in bios to overclock and it went BSOD.
After that he reset all bios back to default, but now the PC during startup or shutdown will cause BSOD, have to let it auto restart until no BSOD before using it. Any idea what causes it? 

Thanks in advance.

As for specs if required, I will need to get back home in few hours.

ASUS 7850
i5-3570k
HyperX Blu


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

we need the full specs of your system including power supply

Have you tried a cmos reset?

You need to switch off the auto restart so you can tell us what the BSOD said.


----------



## BlueWiz (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. My brother got no idea about it. So once I get home I will get all the specs and error code and update here. Sorry for the inconvenience.
As the BSOD, from what he said occur at least 3 times when boot up could have no issues, but once he click shutdown it will cause BSOD.

As what I know, he done a Restore back to factory setting in overclock side.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most likely, the OC was too high causing instability.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU and age?
Is an aftermarket CPU cooler installed?
Was the OC applied using manually or with a application software.
Hyper X RAM can be unstable.
No performance benefit will be realized OC'ing a 3.4GHz CPU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

he may have to do a cmos reset to clear the system, post back with the info and we can assist further.


----------



## BlueWiz (May 19, 2014)

GX 750 Watt
ASUS HD7850 Series
2x HyperX Blu PCS3-10700 8gb
MAXIMUS V GENE
Intel Core i5 3570K


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Tyree said:


> Most likely, the OC was too high causing instability.
> Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU and age?
> Is an aftermarket CPU cooler installed?
> Was the OC applied using manually or with a application software.
> ...


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

It's been over a week since the last post in this thread OP was there any resolution? How is the system performing now?


----------

